

From Investor Carl Icahn: If at first you don't succeed, sue!  - michjeanty
http://www.news.com/Razr-thin-margins-in-Motorola-strategic-divide/2100-1036_3-6155969.html

======
jeroen
This is a bit old: "Published: February 5, 2007"

